# SkiADK Gone?



## AdironRider (May 18, 2007)

Whats the deal?


----------



## mattchuck2 (May 18, 2007)

I was just about to ask that same question . . .


----------



## campgottagopee (May 18, 2007)

*Just*

a big ole pissin match :flame: 

Now it's ruined for everyone. Guess some people just can't get along.


----------



## AdironRider (May 18, 2007)

So because a few members of the ADK board and Greg have beef, means we all lose. Nice.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 18, 2007)

Yeah dude, kinda sad I know. Guess too many egos all in one basket???? I dunno bout you but that place was entertaining to say the least.


----------



## mattchuck2 (May 18, 2007)

Why don't they just ban the offending parties?


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 18, 2007)

I don't blame Greg.  I'd have probably done the same thing if my mogul skiing forum (forums.mogulskiing.net) turned into an immature pissing match.  If too many people are ignoring the forum rules (no flaming, no harassing, no foul language, etc.), then something needs to be done.  Sure, you could ban them or delete their accounts.  Then they just come back under a different user name with a different email address.  It's a precarious situation, and you have to make a decision.  Looks like Greg did.


----------



## AdironRider (May 18, 2007)

I will admit as soon as Greg had it linked to the Whiteface homepage it created a wierd vibe. Noone could be critical about anything on the mtn without getting flamed or accosted.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 18, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> I don't blame Greg.  I'd have probably done the same thing if my mogul skiing forum (forums.mogulskiing.net) turned into an immature pissing match.  If too many people are ignoring the forum rules (no flaming, no harassing, no foul language, etc.), then something needs to be done.  Sure, you could ban them or delete their accounts.  Then they just come back under a different user name with a different email address.  It's a precarious situation, and you have to make a decision.  Looks like Greg did.



I totally agree that a decision needed to be made, but this decision seemed very abrubt with no attempt to ban partys involved. That was a real cool place to get true ski/weather conditions for both WF and Gore---now gone. Why????:evil:


----------



## campgottagopee (May 18, 2007)

AdironRider said:


> I will admit as soon as Greg had it linked to the Whiteface homepage it created a wierd vibe. Noone could be critical about anything on the mtn without getting flamed or accosted.



I hear ya, too much mountain air??? At least the "people" in their were VERY passionate about the mountain THEY call home. Tough crowd to hang with for sure.


----------



## mattchuck2 (May 18, 2007)

AdironRider said:


> I will admit as soon as Greg had it linked to the Whiteface homepage it created a wierd vibe. Noone could be critical about anything on the mtn without getting flamed or accosted.



Well, you know that from this forum . . . Put up a thread entitled Whiteface is Icy and has no character, and see how long it takes highpeaksdrifter to assemble a point by point rebuttal to your post.

Over/Under is 45 minutes


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 18, 2007)

campgottagopee said:


> I totally agree that a decision needed to be made, but this decision seemed very abrubt with no attempt to ban partys involved. That was a real cool place to get true ski/weather conditions for both WF and Gore---now gone. Why????:evil:



A valid point, perhaps.  But you can start you own, if you want!  It's not hard.   The responsibility need not fall solely on Greg!


----------



## mattchuck2 (May 18, 2007)

campgottagopee said:


> I totally agree that a decision needed to be made, but this decision seemed very abrubt with no attempt to ban partys involved. That was a real cool place to get true ski/weather conditions for both WF and Gore---now gone. Why????:evil:



That's the worst part.

40% of people who used it probably didn't even post.  It was a great place to check out the latest conditions from people who'd been there.  Pictures, video, etc.  It let you know whether it was worth making the trip for a lot of people.


----------



## AdironRider (May 18, 2007)

There was no attempt to control or moderate this pissing match if you ask me. Lost a pretty good resource as well as people have said. I always tried to give honest opinions on the conditions there.


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2007)

Hmm... kind of wierd, I never really checked that site out. I did check out earlier today out desperation in looking for snow


----------



## thetrailboss (May 18, 2007)

*Sigh.*


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 18, 2007)

mattchuck2 said:


> Well, you know that from this forum . . . Put up a thread entitled Whiteface is Icy and has no character, and see how long it takes highpeaksdrifter to assemble a point by point rebuttal to your post.
> 
> Over/Under is 45 minutes



Yeah I stick up for my turf. U don't like it too freakin bad. BTW alot of others stick up for the mountain they call home too.


----------



## Mike_451 (May 18, 2007)

campgottagopee said:


> a big ole pissin match :flame:
> 
> Now it's ruined for everyone. Guess some people just can't get along.



Lets not let Skimrv get that way ;-)


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 18, 2007)

Mike_451 said:


> Lets not let Skimrv get that way ;-)



I hear ya...it's gettin pretty wild over there......:wink::lol:


----------



## Greg (May 18, 2007)

Yes, today I pulled the plug on the SkiADK forum. It may seem abrupt, but this has been a long time coming. Actually, I battled with a few of the charter members since the board's outset; particularly freeheelwilly. I started the forum as a personal favor to highpeaksdrifter after Whiteface/ORDA pulled the plug on the RSN ADK forum because it got out of control. Many of the old RSN Whiteface members were the first to join. Initially I set up the forum using the same model as AlpineZone; which some may argue is overmoderated. I really don't think it is, but that's another debate/discussion. The goal was to get the forum linked back up with whiteface.com and because of the rapport I built with ORDA and with AZ as a model, they agreed.

Soon after the link was established, freeheelwilly and company demonstrated their contempt for the approach and continually berated me for it. Eventually FHW was banned from AZ and by default he was also banned from SkiADK. I was urged to let him back on. Apparently he and his inner circle are so integral to the Whiteface scene that I was convinced they were all more of an asset than a liability. So the battles between that group and me continued. Despite the difference in philosphy as to how the forum should be run, I decided to back off and let them shape the board. I even implemented some of their recommendations. Nevertheless, the little jabs continued and I eventually started to feed into their taunts. Still I left the moderation and banning decisions to HPD.

The beginning of the end was when woodlandclown (posting as sleestak and Tsavalion on SkiADK) started baiting me here. The last straw was this week when her boyfriend, Phineas, trolled yet again on SkiADK; this time taking personal shots at some of my now real-life friends from AZ. So, again, I jabbed back and eventually FHW chimed in and suggested since I've never skied at Whiteface, I'm not qualified to run the board. So in a final big F-U, they got their wish. Again, it may seem like this decision was made in haste, but it's been a long time coming.

I'm sorry to those that did find the forum useful, but probably more than half of the 8,000 posts on that forum were made by this small clique, and most of them contained little if any on topic content. They really wanted to have their own little chat room and in the end, yes, a small group ruined it for everyone. So next time you see freeheelwilly, Phineas, or Tsavalion AKA sleestak AKA woodlandclown on the hill, you can thank them for the forum's demise. I made every effort possible for 18 months; again at one point staying totally hands-off, and I still was disrespected and ridiculed. All I ever hoped for was a little civility. Even HPD was showing signs of frustration towards the end; almost reliquishing his moderator role. That's basically the whole story. FHW and company will come up with a whole host of other stories and conspiracy theories. Believe what you want.

If anyone wants to discuss this further, please *PM me*.


----------



## mattchuck2 (May 18, 2007)

Too bad the Gore board had to go down, too . . .

I never liked Whiteface anyway HPD ;-)

And I guess I should've taken the over . . . It was about an hour and a half :-D


----------



## AdironRider (May 18, 2007)

Bummer to see it go. I never met anyone on the board other than HPD, and that was only a brief gondi ride up one day at Whiteface.

Would it be possible to create perhaps a sub-forum here on AZ for ny mtns? Someplace that AZ could govern as they wish but could still provide some valuable content such as conditions, etc.


----------



## Greg (May 18, 2007)

AdironRider said:


> Would it be possible to create perhaps a sub-forum here on AZ for ny mtns? Someplace that AZ could govern as they wish but could still provide some valuable content such as conditions, etc.



AZ can certainly be used for Whiteface and Gore discussions. The AZ coverage area is the Northeast which obviously includes NY, but I'm not going to start fragmenting the current forum layout at this point by creating sub-forums by state. However, if at some point that is warranted, we'll consider it.


----------



## mattchuck2 (May 18, 2007)

I assume they'd have the same problems . . .

If I knew thing one about web design/domain name registration/forum moderation, I'd open one up myself.  No restrictions, no censorship, no limits on what could or could not be talked about.  True freedom of speech.  

People may not like it, but hey, they don't have to go to it.


----------



## Greg (May 18, 2007)

mattchuck2 said:


> If I knew thing one about web design/domain name registration/forum moderation, I'd open one up myself.  No restrictions, no censorship, no limits on what could or could not be talked about.  True freedom of speech.
> 
> People may not like it, but hey, they don't have to go to it.



Which is fine. But one thing I've learned is you'll *never *please everybody.


----------



## mattchuck2 (May 18, 2007)

That's okay . . .

I generally don't like people anyway . . .

:-D


----------



## campgottagopee (May 19, 2007)

*Greg*

THANK YOU for the explination. After reading that I fully understand why you did what you did and respect your decision to pull the plug. It is too bad a few bad apples ruined the bunch, but hey, that's life. Guess I'll have to rely on HPD on WF/Gore info. Thanks again for giving it all the chances you did.


----------



## ajl50 (May 19, 2007)

I have to support the deletion of the SKI adk board. While I loved reading and posting there about my favorite mountain I can't argue that the board often turned into a dumb contest for  idiots. 
Do what you gotta do Greg. 
They'll get over it.


----------



## jimmer (May 19, 2007)

yeah its really to bad that it took  a few bad apples to ruin it for everyone else that enjoyed that forum, i myself really liked that site. gore being my home hill, to bad that went down with the ship. az is allright, but not like having your home hill discussed,

i could say that your choice is fair, but i dont think it was by any means, some of those guys where totaly off the wall, but i thougt you had  a tuffer hide than they did, man you let them get to you and they won, i say f them, please dont let them get to you. and bring back the forum, please please please.:sad:


        jimmer


----------



## andyzee (May 19, 2007)

Greg, I can understand your fraustration. All I have to say is, if they don't like it, let them start their own forum. I may even enjoy that train wreck.


----------



## pepperdawg (May 19, 2007)

Greg said:


> *you'll never *please everybody.



Exactly.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 19, 2007)

I've been MIA,so I don't know all the details but that won't stop me from chiming in.

Greg puts a lot of time,  money and HEART into these sites.  If one site become a burden because of some ungrateful twerps he should dump it.  I doubt that skiadk was even breaking even.  Greg's only fault is that he's too patient.  Given the story I would have folded that site long ago.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 19, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> I have to support the deletion of the SKI adk board. While I loved reading and posting there about my favorite mountain I can't argue that the board often turned into a dumb contest for  idiots.
> Do what you gotta do Greg.
> *They'll get over it*.



I'll get over it too, but right now I feel a sense of loss and to some extent betrayal. I approached Greg with the ADK idea to replace the RSN forum when it got shut down. I hoped for a place where people who liked WF as much as I do could meet again to discuss the goings on there. Some of the people who I thought would like this new community the most where the ones who seemed to go out of their way to bring it down. If they didn’t like that forum or the way it was run they should have went somewhere else and left it to those of us who did like it. If you don’t like the service at a ski shop you don’t burn it down you take your business somewhere else.

IMO simple pleasures help us get through our daily lives. I liked going to ADK to see what was new, to chat with people about WF I knew personally and those I only knew by their screen names. I also liked taking pics at WF and posting them. Sounds kinda dumb but I liked it.

Greg showed a lot of patience for along time and I appreciate everything he did. My attentions where good, and I really was trying to help out not just myself, but my “friends” in the old RSN community. I guess it’s true that no good deed goes unpunished.

I know it was just a ski forum, and I’m not one to hold a grudge, but right now I’m kinda pissed about the whole thing. Like I said though I'll get over it.


----------



## Harvey (May 19, 2007)

*Say it ain't so*

I had probably a 100 posts on the Gore board.  I barely ever went to Whiteface, the mountain or the board. I have no clue about the controversy that brought the board down, but I gathered from reading the thread that it was a Whiteface board issue, not a Gore issue.

I am really bummed.  I skied Gore over 30 days this year, and the info I got from locals and regulars really helped me get the goods.  The Gore board was a great place to be.

If there is some way I can help Matt, Jimmer, Keith, Sara get another board up PM me.

It's a sad day in mudville.

Harv


----------



## C2H5OH (May 19, 2007)

I witnessed death of skiadk forum yesterday and it wasn't pretty. We had too small of a group for a real forum, the good thing is - I'll be posting more here.

To the defense of skiadk regulars I must add that the worst forum posts came this week from new member "free my willy" who, we were told, was someone taunted on AZ by skiadk regular. I got to read "free my willy's" posts before they were deleted - all were nasty sexual references, not "you can't ski bumps" level comments 

Come forward "free my willy"


----------



## 2knees (May 19, 2007)

C2H5OH said:


> I witnessed death of skiadk forum yesterday and it wasn't pretty. We had too small of a group for a real forum, the good thing is - I'll be posting more here.
> 
> To the defense of skiadk regulars I must add that the worst forum posts came this week from new member "free my willy" who, we were told, was someone taunted on AZ by skiadk regular. I got to read "free my willy's" posts before they were deleted - all were nasty sexual references, not "you can't ski bumps" level comments
> 
> Come forward "free my willy"



well here i am.  and yes, my posts were purposefully disgusting and over the top.  You have members over there coming onto this board and others for over a year with the sole purpose of trolling/insulting/abusing members and the board in general.  You want to play, so i played.  But i guess its only fair if you play within YOUR guidelines of acceptable insults.  Now you want to draw a line in the sand as to whats too much or too offensive?  Give me a break.  Push people far enough and long enough and you'll get a response.  Did I offend you?  Boo hoo.  

And dont waste my time with the hiding behind an alias garbage.  Your lovely friend woodlandclown didnt use her name from skiadk.


----------



## mattchuck2 (May 19, 2007)

Wait a minute . . . let me get this straight . . .

People "over there" come onto this board and for the purpose of "trolling/insulting/abusing members", you go over there and do the same thing, and now your'e happy about being the reason for the plug being pulled?

Wow . . . That's messed up man . . .

If you have time, Pot, Kettle is online, and he wants to post something about you . . .


----------



## 2knees (May 19, 2007)

mattchuck2 said:


> Wait a minute . . . let me get this straight . . .
> 
> People "over there" come onto this board and for the purpose of "trolling/insulting/abusing members", you go over there and do the same thing, and now your'e happy about being the reason for the plug being pulled?
> 
> ...




Hey, if you think i caused that board to go down, well that is your opinion.  If you think i am happy about that board going down, you are just wrong.  

For what it's worth, if my 9 posts on a wednesday night at after 10:00pm that were deleted by 8:00 am the next day were enough to bring an entire board down, then it wasnt going anywhere anyway.


----------



## mattchuck2 (May 19, 2007)

It just seems weird that you were fed up with the actions of some people over there, so you decided to drop some bombs of your own . . . 

I guess I was never very good at Logic . . . Two wrongs make a right now?


----------



## 2knees (May 19, 2007)

mattchuck2 said:


> It just seems weird that you were fed up with the actions of some people over there, so you decided to drop some bombs of your own . . .
> 
> I guess I was never very good at Logic . . . Two wrongs make a right now?



So you and I aren't wired the same.  So what? 

But you are correct.  Two wrongs never make a right.  I am certainly guilty of that.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 20, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I'll get over it too, but right now I feel a sense of loss and to some extent betrayal. I approached Greg with the ADK idea to replace the RSN forum when it got shut down. I hoped for a place where people who liked WF as much as I do could meet again to discuss the goings on there. Some of the people who I thought would like this new community the most where the ones who seemed to go out of their way to bring it down. If they didn’t like that forum or the way it was run they should have went somewhere else and left it to those of us who did like it. If you don’t like the service at a ski shop you don’t burn it down you take your business somewhere else.
> 
> IMO simple pleasures help us get through our daily lives. I liked going to ADK to see what was new, to chat with people about WF I knew personally and those I only knew by their screen names. I also liked taking pics at WF and posting them. Sounds kinda dumb but I liked it.
> 
> ...



HPD, I for one commend you for your efforts and you should feel good about your willingness to try and offer another venue for the LP/Whiteface forum.


----------



## takeahike46er (May 20, 2007)

I find the actions of 2knees to be repulsive.  His conduct was just as unruly as those that started this whole mess.  The fact that he gloats about his actions makes it all the more unsettling.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (May 20, 2007)

takeahike46er said:


> I find the actions of 2knees to be repulsive.  His conduct was just as unruly as those that started this whole mess.  The fact that he gloats about his actions makes it all the more unsettling.




 Maybe thats all true but at least he had the balls to step up to the plate and take the abuse now, not sure too many other people in here would do that!


----------



## 2knees (May 20, 2007)

takeahike46er said:


> I find the actions of 2knees to be repulsive.  His conduct was just as unruly as those that started this whole mess.  The fact that he gloats about his actions makes it all the more unsettling.



where did i gloat?  show me the post.

If you knew anything, you would know i had NOTHING to do with skiadk being shut down.  Come down off your high horse anytime.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 20, 2007)

Lets take a step back for a second.  

I like 2Knees.  He is a great contributor here and a nice guy. FHW on the other hand had probably made each of us "uncomfortable" at one time or the other.  I'm going to give 2K the benefit of the doubt.  Something had to set him off and I can forgive and forget for something that is out of his everyday character.  What is in 2K's character was his willingness to admit his part and face the music.

My heart goes out to Greg and HPD who are obviously hurting over the ENTIRE skiadk situation, not just the 2K thing.

Again, I've been MIA for personal reasons lately and haven't followed along but this is my gut reaction.  I've never been one to keep my opinion to myself.


----------



## Greg (May 20, 2007)

Nobody should be putting any blame on 2knees for what happened. Pat and I are friends outside of the Internet now and he's a good guy. The guys over at SkiADK wanted a lighter hand there in terms of moderation so when the "line is crossed" is a pretty subjective opinion. It's tough to run a board that way - just ask skidork about K-zone. I think Pat was in some way sticking up for me after woodlandclown's latest taunts here; again the latest of many from that group. Yeah, his posts were over the top, but again they didn't last long and I asked Pat to not do it again. The last straw for me was Phineas's latest taunts and direct slams on AlpineZone and some of the members here. They were made obviously to draw a response from me or "free my willy". The funny thing is the last few times they baited me I bit and more often than not out-debated them. Eventually, FHW would surly chime in with stuff like "you're a fucking tool, Greg". I guess that's acceptable while Pat's posts weren't? So again, that board was destined to fail pretty much right from the start. I'm sorry again to the legitimate users; especially those from Gore. Unfortunately in this case, a few rotten apples spoiled the barrel.


----------



## mattchuck2 (May 20, 2007)

I guess I don't know all the details . . .

It seems, though, from an outsiders perspective, that some of the people over there said some stuff that people didn't like.  People here (2knees) responded by going over there and dropping bombs all over the place.  This probably enraged the people over there more, and they started upping their level of vitriol, causing the site to be shut down.

I just wish that the problem could've been solved early, nipped in the bud before the level got to be too ridiculous.

That's the impression that I got out of it, but like I said, I wasn't really privy to all the conversations in the background.

Still, though, should we hold the entire site responsible because of the behavior of a few sick, depraved individuals?  For if we do, isn't the entire internet community to blame?  Isn't this an indictment of our Communications system in general?  I put it to you, Greg . . .  You can do with us what you wish, but I will not sit here and let you bad mouth The United States of America!  Gentlemen!


----------



## Greg (May 20, 2007)

mattchuck2 said:


> I just wish that the problem could've been solved early, nipped in the bud before the level got to be too ridiculous.



Likewise. I really wish I just followed my gut and just banned those rogue members early on. Again, I was asked not to because despite acting like high schoolers, these few were apparently pretty knowledgable of Whiteface and the LP area. I'm certainly not putting any blame on HPD. He was probably put in the most difficult situation of all of us and he maintained his integrity the entire time. He knows FHW and company personally so he was straddling a pretty thin line, and did the best he could given the circumstances. Sad really. He advocated for them and although indirectly, they still slighted him.


----------



## mattchuck2 (May 20, 2007)

No, I agree.  HPD did a great job, and, from what I can tell, fought tooth and nail to keep the site going.  He did a great job moderating for the site's entire existence, and should be commended for all the hard work that he put into it.  Thanks, HPD, if you ever get another site going, let me know if there's anything I can do to help.


----------



## ajl50 (May 20, 2007)

Tooo much talking about this at this point. It's gone. No need to explain anymore Greg. No need to express anyother opinions. No SkiADK. That's the story. Move on.


----------



## mattchuck2 (May 20, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> Tooo much talking about this at this point. It's gone. No need to explain anymore Greg. No need to express anyother opinions. No SkiADK. That's the story. Move on.



C'mon, man . . . It's May 20th.  It's raining.  There's still 6 months 'til ski season.  If you don't like the thread, don't read it, but at least realize that people want to know what happened.  It's not really a "nothing to see here, move along" situation.  Might as well discuss this, there's not much else to do until the sun comes out.


----------



## jack97 (May 20, 2007)

mattchuck2 said:


> Still, though, should we hold the entire site responsible because of the behavior of a few sick, depraved individuals?  For if we do, isn't the entire internet community to blame?  Isn't this an indictment of our Communications system in general?



I haven't been keeping up with all that has been going on. However, no one is stopping these other posters from forming another board. If they want to resurrect this, they should have the motivation to do this themselves. Greg does not hold the monopoly nor the secrets of hosting ski related forums. I would also venture to guess that Greg has better things to do with his time than to deal with these depraved individuals.


----------



## C2H5OH (May 20, 2007)

2knees said:
			
		

> ...Now you want to draw a line in the sand as to whats too much or too offensive?...


IMO there is a simple rule - one should not post whatever he would not say to someone personally



			
				2knees said:
			
		

> ...And dont waste my time with the hiding behind an alias garbage.  Your lovely friend woodlandclown didnt use her name from skiadk ...


C2H5OH is my handle on AZ, it happened to be different from one I used on skiadk. Personally i don't know anyone from skiadk board and not defending them.



			
				2knees said:
			
		

> ...For what it's worth, if my 9 posts on a wednesday night at after 10:00pm that were deleted by 8:00 am the next day were enough to bring an entire board down, then it wasnt going anywhere anyway.


It was enough for ORDA to notice and alert skiadk admin. ORDA's Whiteface web site had a "Forums" link to SkiAdk, which was bringing members. I don't think you caused the board to go down though.


----------



## 2knees (May 20, 2007)

C2H5OH said:


> IMO there is a simple rule - one should not post whatever he would not say to someone personally
> 
> 
> C2H5OH is my handle on AZ, it happened to be different from one I used on skiadk. Personally i don't know anyone from skiadk board and not defending them.
> ...



well for whatever it may be worth, i understand it wasnt the smartest thing to do.  I cant undo it, i just have to live with it.


I'm done.  I've explained my actions as best as i can.  I'm not totally defending myself nor am i going to sit here and say i'm 100% sorry i did it.  It is what it is.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (May 20, 2007)

That sucks


----------



## Jack the Ripper (May 20, 2007)

2knees said:


> well here i am.  and yes, my posts were purposefully disgusting and over the top.  You have members over there coming onto this board and others for over a year with the sole purpose of trolling/insulting/abusing members and the board in general.  You want to play, so i played.  But i guess its only fair if you play within YOUR guidelines of acceptable insults.  Now you want to draw a line in the sand as to whats too much or too offensive?  Give me a break.  Push people far enough and long enough and you'll get a response.  Did I offend you?  Boo hoo.
> 
> And dont waste my time with the hiding behind an alias garbage.  Your lovely friend woodlandclown didnt use her name from skiadk.



That's bush league all the way.  Talk about dropping down to their level.  Too bad your judgement isn't as good as your ability to ski bumps. :roll:


----------



## jack97 (May 20, 2007)

Jack the Ripper said:


> That's bush league all the way.  Talk about dropping down to their level.  Too bad your judgement isn't as good as your ability to ski bumps. :roll:



Easy dude, a single night of bad judgement when compared to a long period time can be easily overlooked. Constant lack of judgement is a different matter.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 20, 2007)

jack97 said:


> Easy dude, a single night of bad judgement when compared to a long period time can be easily overlooked. Constant lack of judgement is a different matter.




Exactly. Cut the man some slack.  He's a good dude!  :smash:


----------



## Chris I (May 20, 2007)

I say we just start up the gore forum.  there was never really any problems there, we've always known it was those facer's that brought the bad vibes;-)

-lbtchnlgs


----------



## Harvey (May 20, 2007)

*Start up a Gore forum*

How do we do that?


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 20, 2007)

harvey44 said:


> How do we do that?



Google has a decent forum format for free.


----------



## AdironRider (May 20, 2007)

2knees, you have no more of my respect.


----------



## C2H5OH (May 20, 2007)

AdironRider said:


> 2knees, you have no more of my respect.



common, lighten up, i do weird things when i'm drunk too


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 20, 2007)

C2H5OH said:


> common, lighten up, i do weird things when i'm drunk too



As your screename suggests.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 20, 2007)

I think everything has been said on this subject I vote for the mods to lock this baby up so things don't flare up anymore than they have. If some folks want to start their own forum that sounds cool, start a thread as a resource or as a few have suggested you could do a Gore thread. After all, if your civil and respectful you can do most anything you want in here.


----------



## C2H5OH (May 20, 2007)

Chris I said:


> I say we just start up the gore forum.  there was never really any problems there, we've always known it was those facer's that brought the bad vibes;-)
> 
> -lbtchnlgs





harvey44 said:


> How do we do that?



To be honest there was not too many posts in Gore forum. Since everyone visiting SkiAdk is being redirected here you guys might want to just maintain your own thread. If that isn't enough, you could ask admin to create a folder under "Skiing and Snowboarding"

---------------
Denis


----------



## jimmer (May 20, 2007)

yea yea yea all hail to 2k, but i wonder how youd feel about him if he had something to do with crashing your beloved sitedown. i know hes not the only one, but he says he played right along with the others. and none of you will suffer, its just us over here that really enjoyed that site.


----------



## Greg (May 20, 2007)

jimmer said:


> yea yea yea all hail to 2k, but i wonder how youd feel about him if he had something to do with crashing your beloved sitedown..



I'll say it one more time. Pat did not cause the demise of SkiADK. freeheelwilly and company did. That's where all the finger pointing should go.


----------



## Greg (May 20, 2007)

Oh and let me leave everyone with one final thought. This is precisely why I try to present myself online the same as I am in person. If at some point I ever fail to do so, I'd hope my AZ friends would call me on it. I'm never to proud to admit that I'm wrong. HPD assured me that FHW was a good guy, but I would never guess that from some of the posts he made on SkiADK. Why would I even want to ski with a guy like that? On the other hand, Pat is a good guy, and the "free my willy" persona was a single night of stupidness and is not how Pat is in person. He should not be getting hanged for one night of troll posts, when FHW and company hammered me for 18 months. The latter is probably a better indication of overall character. In any event, keep it real everyone; you never know who you might meet in person from these forums...


----------



## kcyanks1 (May 20, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> How about we just lock this thread and call it a night. I don't see anymore meaningful post or information coming out of this ... can't we just get back to skiing now..



Unfortunately it's May 20th :-( (Steve, I know you probably skied today  )


----------



## kcyanks1 (May 20, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> The picture of SL posted recently looked pretty sweet ...



True.  Maine is far.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 20, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> How about we just lock this thread and call it a night. I don't see anymore meaningful post or information coming out of this ... can't we just get back to skiing now..



LMAO he did lock it but forgot to re-lock.  Just a mistake.


IBTL!


----------



## kcyanks1 (May 20, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> LMAO he did lock it but forgot to re-lock.  Just a mistake.
> 
> 
> IBTL!



OldsnowboarderME and I changed the topic anyways


----------



## kcyanks1 (May 20, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Not for me ..



Where's the trip report then?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 20, 2007)

Thanks to you guys who thought I did a good job as a mod.

Pat has taken heat for being the cause of shutting down ADK, but it isn’t the case.

Here’s the chain of events:

I see the posts he made not knowing it was Pat.
I PM Greg saying I want to PM free my willy and tell him if he doesn’t stop he will be banned and will Greg back me up? Greg says no, it isn’t much worse then some other flaming that was going on, but he would PM fmw and tell him to tone it down a little.

Minutes later I get a PM from Greg telling me that ORDA emailed him and didn’t like the posts FMW made and I better lock the threads. This is what I was afraid of so I didn’t lock them I started deleting them and Greg did as well.

Later on that day a ADK poster put up a thread to the effect that people in Greg’s movie where posers. Clearly Greg was being bated and Greg took it, but I think Greg knew that too and off they went. I don’t blame Greg for fighting back, I never start with anyone myself, but I sure will counter punch if someone starts with me.

Anyway the thread got nasty and Greg said he had enough and he was going to pull the plug. 

So you see Pat really didn’t shut it down at all. Think about it, Pat went to ADK on a revenge mission for his friend Greg. Greg is the only one who can pull the plug on a forum so why would he end it because Pat was sticking up for him?

I met Pat, skied with him and thought he was a good guy and would ski with him again. I don’t like what he did on ADK because it made the forum look bad to ORDA.

I ski and have beers with FreeHeelWilly and Phinnes sometimes, they’re good guys too, but I don’t like what they did at ADK.

I don’t know what it is about forums; people who don’t even know each other can get real nasty to one another. None of these 3 guys are assholes; I really don’t know how it all came to this.

One last thing, I feel bad for the Gore guys cause their forum was not involved, yet they went down with the ship. Also a lot of WF regulars are bummed who had nothing to do with it, that sucks too.


----------



## Marc (May 20, 2007)

In.... uh... ATL.  I guess.


w00t.


Also, I skied with Pat once and he's a cool guy.  Hope to ski w/ him next year.


----------



## Chris I (May 20, 2007)

Forgot who was suppose to hike gore this weekend, I was looking forward to the report.  If you end up finding this thread... How was it?

-lbtchnlgs


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 21, 2007)

Greg said:


> Nobody should be putting any blame on 2knees for what happened. Pat and I are friends outside of the Internet now and he's a good guy. [. . .]Unfortunately in this case, a few rotten apples spoiled the barrel.




Sorry to add fuel to the fire, but I really enjoyed the Whiteface/Gore boards (where I posted under this handle), and felt like I wanted to say something to make peace with what happened.  I realize this post is a bit late in the chain, but I was out of town and just now caught up with everything.  Feel free to ignore the rest of this post....

Greg, it's 100% your right to do what you did.  I just think your reasons for doing so weren't rational or defensible.

I take issue with your defense of your friend Pat (aka 2knees/free my willy).  What he did was 100% wrong and inconsistent with what you're complaining about.  From what I can tell, Whiteface complained about his posts just before the shut down, not FHW's, but your decision to shut the site down was because of FHW and the (admittedly usually annoying) crew of his.  Pat should be banned, but, since he's your friend, I guess he gets a free pass.  Far be it from me to tell anyone how they should "feel," but I just don't understand your feelings of being "baited" by the FHW crew.  Why not just ignore them?  Or ban them?  All this just seems a little petty and infantile to me.  The final straw was someone making fun of the skiers in a video of yours?  I would think, as administrator, that you'd have experience with those type of posts and "know when to say when."

In the end, I think you disregarded the majority of people properly using the forum because your feelings were hurt by three or four idiots.  That's a little sad, especially since I've read (as a guest) much worse threads in terms of content on this site (but, none of them personally attacked you, so I guess they're OK).

Oh well.  Back to thinking about mowing the lawn and tuning the skis for next season.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 21, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Hi Comebackmudpuddles
> I now know what happen was a case of this being the "this is the last straw" kind of situation. It was accumulative over time  and it finally reach the point of " I have had enough of this".
> I could foresee that Greg ran the risk of looking like he was "bending the rules" or "playing favorite" for his friends. I have read enough here to get the sense that Greg regards putting the ban on some one only as a last resort and only after exhausting other avenues first with that individual.
> Pat has been a major contributor here on this forum. I have even benefited from his generosity.  One act does not make a trend.  I think the  public " I understand.. but don't do that again"  approach is all that is required in this case.
> Now a positive out of all this .. I am going to meet people I probably never would have other wise.




Jerry,

Point taken.  Thanks very much for your thoughts.  In an ideal world, people wouldn't post horrible things, but c'est la vie.  I'm also a big supporter of second chances.  

I'm glad I'm not Greg right now, and I thank him for his hard work.  

RIP, Whiteface/Gore boards.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 21, 2007)

MudPuddles, in your first post you rip everyone you mentioned a new asshole as if everything is always clear cut and no one ever makes a mistake.

Your 2nd post is "Thanks for everything Greg" and "I'm a big believer in 2nd chances".

Which is it? Maybe you should get down off your high horse, the air might be a little too thin up their and is causing you to make conflicting comments.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 21, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> MudPuddles, in your first post you rip everyone you mentioned a new asshole as if everything is always clear cut and no one ever makes a mistake.
> 
> Your 2nd post is "Thanks for everything Greg" and "I'm a big believer in 2nd chances".
> 
> Which is it? Maybe you should get down off your high horse, the air might be a little too thin up their and is causing you to make conflicting comments.




"rip everyone you mentioned a new asshole"....Nice, good to see the old Whiteface board "moderator" in action setting an example for all of us.  

To me, the two posts didn't conflict at all.  I thanked Greg for his efforts (it's not like I'm going to go and run a board to discuss WF and Gore), acknowledged that it's tough moderating a public forum and affirmed his right to do whatever he wants, but I expressed my opinion, since I think a good number of people invested quite a bit of time in making a community at the WF/Gore boards, that his reasons for shutting the boards down were petty and his overt support of Pat was inconsistent with his bashing of FHW and his crew.


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> I'm glad I'm not Greg right now, and I thank him for his hard work.



No need to feel sorry for me.

Yes, I locked this thread for a bit, but HPD wanted to respond as well so I unlocked. Perhaps hashing this out and giving the innocent members a place to vent is good.

I really don't know why Pat keeps getting drawn into this. His offensive posts were made one night over the course of a couple hours. They were deleted early the next morning. I'm pretty sure he didn't have the plan to revisit and flame some more. I told him not to and if he did I would have banned his account.

In any event, I've reflected on this over the past few days and it's become apparent that many legitimate users were caught in the crossfire, especially the Gore guys. Again, when I yanked the plug on it, part of it was a "take that" to FHW and co. and I really didn't consider who else it would effect. For that, I'm sorry. With that said, I'm not 100% opposed to reopening the board. However, the "new" SkiADK would be run similar to AZ and of course FHW and co. would be banned. Also, I would need some volunteers for moderators; perhaps two - one for Gore and one for Whiteface, and these members would agree to uphold the same standard as AZ. HPD - you're certainly welcome to stay on board as a moderator, but perhaps just acting as a contributory member is better? I'm not sure if I can get ORDA to relink to it from whiteface.com but it's a possibility.

Anyway, I'm not saying the lights will come back on today or even this week, but if there is enough interest I'll reconsider. Feel free to discuss.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 21, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> In the end, I think you disregarded the majority of people properly using the forum because *your feelings *were hurt by three or four *idiots.*  .



Sorry the word a**hole offended you, but we are pretty much all adults here and I thought the expression appropriate.

Maybe some people are offended by name calling.

I was expressing my opinion and nobody here cares about any example I or anyone else sets. We're not children and can make up out own minds.

As far as setting an example and watching what I say I held back a ton of things I wanted to put out there when I was a mod. I was always trying to be the guy trying to get everybody to get a long. It didn't work, I failed, that's why the forum is closed.

I have nothing against you, I thought you where a good contributor at ADK. We can leave it at that or not it's up to you.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 21, 2007)

Greg said:


> No need to feel sorry for me.
> 
> Yes, I locked this thread for a bit, but HPD wanted to respond as well so I unlocked. Perhaps hashing this out and giving the innocent members a place to vent is good.
> 
> ...




Greg,

Thanks for that.  I'm by NO means the #1 contributor to the old boards, but I liked them, especially since I'm far from the area right now and they made me feel "linked" to WF/Gore a bit more.  

This thought probably isn't in my interest, but it seems like nothing could stop FHW and crew from signing up again under new email accounts, so I wonder if what you're proposing could work.  If the board could be reopened, but only under the condition that FHW and crew don't contribute, it might not be worth trying.  Then again, if FHW and crew's only goal is to get under your skin, I suppose they could do so over here, too.

Anyway, thanks again.  I plan on checking these boards out some to see if I can get my fix.  There definitely seem to be a lot more people over here, so it might work out better in the end for me!


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> In the end, I think you disregarded the majority of people properly using the forum because your feelings were hurt by three or four idiots.  That's a little sad, especially since I've read (as a guest) much worse threads in terms of content on this site (but, none of them personally attacked you, so I guess they're OK).



You make some points and I'd like to respond here. Part of what bugged me the most was how FHW and company never showed any appreciation for the time and money out of my pocket that it took to set up that board. I didn't need/want any ass kissing by any means, but being flamed by a bunch of ingrates did suck. And over time a few more jumped on the FHW bandwagon. Plus I knew that it was putting HPD in a difficult position and as a friend of mine now, I didn't like that either. It's really a shame that the FHW crew never considered that part. Anyway, no my feelings weren't hurt by the individual comments (again, I out-debated them most of the time and more often than not made them look like the idiots), but the cumulative effect over the course of 18 months did wear on me.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 21, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Sorry the word a**hole offended you, but we are pretty much all adults here and I thought the expression appropriate.
> 
> Maybe some people are offended by name calling.
> 
> ...




No prob, HPD, and thanks for the kind words.  I think you did as good a job as could be expected (although I never figured out why tfj67 got away with as much as he did).  I didn't mean to call you out in the previous post, I was just illustrating how difficult it can be dictate "lines not to cross" when the lines seem to be dictated more by personal feelings rather than a (relatively) more objective "no swear words"/no flaming standard.  

However, it seems to me that some members do post pictures of their kids on this site, so, presumably, their kids also check this site.  Maybe profanity is something we can all live without?  Of course, these boards have been around a long time, so my opinion is just that, and I'm not criticizing anyone or angling for a fight.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 21, 2007)

Greg said:


> You make some points and I'd like to respond here. Part of what bugged me the most was how FHW and company never showed any appreciation for the time and money out of my pocket that it took to set up that board. I didn't need/want any ass kissing by any means, but being flamed by a bunch of ingrates did suck. And over time a few more jumped on the FHW bandwagon. Plus I knew that it was putting HPD in a difficult position and as a friend of mine now, I didn't like that either. It's really a shame that the FHW crew never considered that part. Anyway, no my feelings weren't hurt by the individual comments (again, I out-debated them most of the time and more often than not made them look like the idiots), but the cumulative effect over the course of 18 months did wear on me.




All excellent points.  I clearly don't know the whole story.  I might have tried banning them before taking the whole site down, but I also haven't spent 1% of the time on these sites as you have, and I haven't paid for anything, either.


----------



## jack97 (May 21, 2007)

Greg said:


> ..... Part of what bugged me the most was how FHW and company never showed any appreciation for the time and money out of my pocket that it took to set up that board. I didn't need/want any ass kissing by any means, but being flamed by a bunch of ingrates did suck.



Exactly, when you go to someone's house, you don't trash the place.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (May 21, 2007)

Greg said:


> No need to feel sorry for me.
> 
> Yes, I locked this thread for a bit, but HPD wanted to respond as well so I unlocked. Perhaps hashing this out and giving the innocent members a place to vent is good.
> 
> ...



You played right into their hands with that move.  The Gore posters and the majority of the WF posters had nothing to do with any of the flaming and have taken the worst of it.  You think FreeHeel and company give a rat's ass that the SKIADK got shut down?  That's what they were hoping for.  IMHO you should bring those boards back up.  Don't punish those whose only crime was visiting a site dedicated to the places they love to ski and ride.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 21, 2007)

Greg said:


> HPD - you're certainly welcome to stay on board as a moderator, but perhaps just acting as a contributory member is better?



Thanks, but I think a new mod is a good idea too. I was thinking about it even before the lastest events there. I will definately be a contributor and look forward to it being back up.:-D


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2007)

Okay, well sit tight everybody. I was considering converting both SkiADK and SkiMRV from phpBB to vBulletin this spring anyway which will give me and the new mods much better control. This may be a good opportunity to do so. It might not happen immediately, but hopefully I can get the SkiADK board back up before too long. This "downtime" may be a good opportunity to improve not only how the board is run, but the software running behind it.


----------



## mattchuck2 (May 21, 2007)

Thanks Greg . . .

And the people that are saying that the Gore board didn't get many posts are right.  They didn't get many posts at all, but the posts that did go up were great, whether they be Jimmer's midweek reports, previews of coming events, or weekenders impressions of the past Saturday's conditions.  That's the kind of thing that people like, though.  And I'm sure that a lot of people who used the board for information never registered and never posted at all.  It wasn't a forum for name-calling, pointless arguments or dick-measuring;  It was a forum for skiers giving information to other skiers.  And that's what we're missing.

If it does ever get started up again, though, don't be surprised if you don't get a lot of posts on the Gore board.  We don't talk much, but we ski hard . . . If we want to write up a post at the end of the day, then maybe we will, maybe we won't . . . That's kind of the way we like it.


----------



## tjf67 (May 21, 2007)

Greg said:


> No need to feel sorry for me.
> 
> Yes, I locked this thread for a bit, but HPD wanted to respond as well so I unlocked. Perhaps hashing this out and giving the innocent members a place to vent is good.
> 
> ...


What are you in kindergarden.  You let those two pull you into it.  There is no going back now.  You are supposed to be the business person, to act out of spite the way you did friday you burned your bridges.  
You had a personal beef with a few people evidently myself included and you cut your families income.  I dont know but the way i do business the more someone pisses you off the more polite you get.  The best revenge is to sell them something that produces huge profits


----------



## tjf67 (May 21, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> No prob, HPD, and thanks for the kind words.  I think you did as good a job as could be expected (although I never figured out why tfj67 got away with as much as he did).  I didn't mean to call you out in the previous post, I was just illustrating how difficult it can be dictate "lines not to cross" when the lines seem to be dictated more by personal feelings rather than a (relatively) more objective "no swear words"/no flaming standard.
> 
> However, it seems to me that some members do post pictures of their kids on this site, so, presumably, their kids also check this site.  Maybe profanity is something we can all live without?  Of course, these boards have been around a long time, so my opinion is just that, and I'm not criticizing anyone or angling for a fight.



The only thing I did was point out your negativity, your still a tool.


----------



## Harvey (May 21, 2007)

*Gore Forum*

Not sure how you measure the value of a forum.  Is number of posts the key?  To me, it seemed that when ever there was even a remote chance of accumulating snow, or snowmaking, in the forecast, the Gore faithful were posting or lurking.  

Whiteface probably did have more total posts. That may have something to do with the lack of a traditional "nightlife" in North Creek.  The things we posted on were the skiing, the weather, the bumps contest or the planned expansion. Once we ran a thread over there about the AGE of the regulars.  Matt was one of the youngest, in his twenties.  There were a few teenagers....most of the gang was pushin 50 (like me).  My nightlife was next to the woodstove rememberin today and plottin tomorrow.

All winter, every winter, since 1988, I'll sit here at my desk in the flatlands, dreamin about the next time I'll dash under the rope at Pine Knot and head for the quad.  Before I found that board, I'd sit and try to analyze info from the NWS to determine whether or not to skip out and head north.  This winter with direct reports from AdkKeith, Goreviper and Jimmer, I didn't miss much. At LEAST three times this year there was GREEN on the radar, but WHITE on the hill.  

Saint Patty's was the best...."Hell on the Highway, Heaven on the Hill."

More Gore Please.

Harv


----------



## tjf67 (May 21, 2007)

2knees said:


> where did i gloat?  show me the post.
> 
> If you knew anything, you would know i had NOTHING to do with skiadk being shut down.  Come down off your high horse anytime.



The fact of the matter is this.

1/ greg left the posts up after he looked at them.  He eventualy took them down but it was after 8.  You could see he was viewing then he logged off.  The post were still up.  

2/ 2knees or whatever you screen name is.  You are a contributing factor to the loss of income greg incurred.  Congrats there buddy.  

3/ you should be banned according to the rules.  I do however understand the dont apply fairly to everyone.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 21, 2007)

tjf67 said:


> You are supposed to be the business person, to act out of spite the way you did friday you burned your bridges.
> You had a personal beef with a few people evidently myself included and you cut your families income.



I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that SKIADK was not in the black and the grief was certainly not worth Greg's time.  You act as if these forums are about to go IPO.  :roll:

Silly boy.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 21, 2007)

tjf67 said:


> 3/ you should be banned according to the rules.  I do however understand the dont apply fairly to everyone.



You're right... they don't apply the same.  That's because over the past 3 years and 1,167 posts here, 2knees has established himself as a highly valuable contributing member, well-reputed and well-respected.  Did he make the right choice in this case?  No.  But because he has established himself as an honorable person, one bad decision can be overlooked as long is it doesn't happen again.  I'm not advocating doing something wrong just because you have a good rep, but what's done is done, and 2k is still a respectable guy in my book.

By the way, since Greg wrote the rules and runs the board, he is empowered to interpret them as he wants, and change/modify them as necessary.  Don't like it?  Make your own board and leave him alone.




tjf67 said:


> 2/ 2knees or whatever you screen name is. You are a contributing factor to the loss of income greg incurred. Congrats there buddy.



Have you read any of the previous posts?  Greg *AND* HPD have both explained that 2knees was not a contributor to the board's decline.  I'm not sure how you can still place the blame on one guy for 8 posts (or whatever) when the gang of several regulars has been doing it for years.  What's with the double standard?  If it doesn't support your argument, ignore it?  Is that what you're saying?  It just doesn't make sense to me.

I think Greg and HPD have explained this situation well, and 2knees has admitted his faults in the matter.  I don't know why people continue to attack them. 

I have a great George Carlin line I'd love to throw in here, but it's definitely what some of you would consider "offensive."  So I'll refrain.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 21, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> I'm not sure how you can still place the blame on one guy for 8 posts (or whatever) when the gang of several regulars has been doing it for years.  What's with the double standard?



He's Displacing.



tjf67 said:


> You had a personal beef with a few people *evidently myself included* and you cut your families income.



Evidently a Troll there as well.  :roll:


----------



## jimmer (May 21, 2007)

greg
  thanks for even thinking about starting adk back up, i hope you can pull it off. but you know those boys will be back, ya just gotta ignore , or find a way to ban there butts, allthough i dont like banning someone , unless its truly worthy. i remember a post where those guys were raggin on you and i said something about it , you said no worries that they were good people, and that wasnt that long ago, mid winter i think, well it turns out they wernt as good as you thought.


 as you can see there are alot of us that really liked that site and the work you and hpd did, so i thank you for that.


----------



## tjf67 (May 21, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> He's Displacing.
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently a Troll there as well.  :roll:




Well its clear to me that people dont wan't to here the other side of the story.  

It funny the same day that the posts showed up the site got shut down. 

"Displacing"  got your 125 bucks out of that session.


----------



## jimmer (May 21, 2007)

Chris I said:


> Forgot who was suppose to hike gore this weekend, I was looking forward to the report.  If you end up finding this thread... How was it?
> 
> -lbtchnlgs


chris i myself didnt go[knee still not worthy of hiking] but 8 of the boys went on sat, rode the gondi up then hiked to rummor, top of headwall was bare but after that they skied all the way down to where the little road goes over to lies, they all said it was pretty good. they made 2 runs, said there going back this sat.

 friggen bulmer was in a tizzy when they were gittin on the gondi with skis, but all worked out well, i herd it was kinda funny. they said still alot of snow on rummor, not to much any where else though, so go get this weekend 10 buks for gondi ride, or hike from the p-lot.

                                                                     jimmer


----------



## tjf67 (May 21, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that SKIADK was not in the black and the grief was certainly not worth Greg's time.  You act as if these forums are about to go IPO.  :roll:
> 
> Silly boy.




Every little bit adds up is all I saying.  Careful I think the limb broke


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 21, 2007)

tjf67 said:


> "Displacing"  got your 125 bucks out of that session.



Deflection now.

I'm sorry that I'm not using infantile words that you see on Springer.  Your argumentativeness is quite revelatory; it's obvious your a big fan.



tjf67 said:


> Every little bit adds up is all I saying.  Careful I think the limb broke





			
				Greg said:
			
		

> Part of what bugged me the most was how FHW and company never showed any appreciation for the time and money out of my pocket that it took to set up that board.





			
				Trolls For Dummies said:
			
		

> *How to spot a troll # 32:* Rather than carefully reading other's responses, the troll is often too busy thinking about what insult he's going to spew next.  The troll, therefore, is often spotted wearing a pair of mint flavored shoes.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 21, 2007)

tjf67 said:


> Well its clear to me that people dont wan't to here the other side of the story.



Woodlandclown's pleasant visits over here gave us enough of an idea of what was going on. uke:


----------



## Harvey (May 21, 2007)

*Gore TR from 5/19*



jimmer said:


> chris i myself didnt go[knee still not worthy of hiking] but 8 of the boys went on sat, rode the gondi up then hiked to rummor, top of headwall was bare but after that they skied all the way down to where the little road goes over to lies, they all said it was pretty good. they made 2 runs, said there going back this sat.
> 
> friggen bulmer was in a tizzy when they were gittin on the gondi with skis, but all worked out well, i herd it was kinda funny. they said still alot of snow on rummor, not to much any where else though, so go get this weekend 10 buks for gondi ride, or hike from the p-lot.
> 
> jimmer



Jimmer - it's great to see your boys keepin it goin at the mountain. Best way to beat the black flies is to outski em.  Maybe it'll encourage Mr. B to keep it open longer next year.  What was his problem ridin with skis?  State land right?  Lovin it.

Harv


----------



## Luv2cruz (May 22, 2007)

we are totally bummed that SKIADK is gone!  we really enjoyed chatting with the other Gore skiers.  BTW: Happy Birthday, Jimmer!


----------



## Greg (May 22, 2007)

*Back online*

http://forums.skiadk.com/


----------



## jimmer (May 22, 2007)

Nice    Thank 
You Greg


----------



## 2knees (May 22, 2007)

I dont think anyone could be happier to hear this than me.  Regardless of what you may think of me or my actions, I did not forsee or wish for the chain of events that unfolded.


----------



## andyzee (May 22, 2007)

Well, at least the site got some publicity. Guess I'll have to check it out


----------



## Greg (May 23, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I hope most everyone is calm, cool and collective now ... class dismissed.



Right. Everyone had a few days to cool off and reflect. Let's move on now.


----------



## JimG. (May 23, 2007)

harvey44 said:


> Jimmer - it's great to see your boys keepin it goin at the mountain. Best way to beat the black flies is to outski em.  Maybe it'll encourage Mr. B to keep it open longer next year.  What was his problem ridin with skis?  State land right?  Lovin it.
> 
> Harv




Harvey! I didn't know you snoop around over here.

An FTO contributor.


----------



## JimG. (May 23, 2007)

Is it snowing yet?

I need to start skiing again soon.


----------



## Greg (May 23, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Is it snowing yet?
> 
> I need to start skiing again soon.



No doubt. We always seem to have some sort of large drama event in the off season. Keeps it interesting...


----------



## JimG. (May 23, 2007)

Greg said:


> No doubt. We always seem to have some sort of large drama event in the off season. Keeps it interesting...



Snow withdrawl...happens every year.

Like taking heroin from an addict...and a jonsin' addict is a crabby addict.


----------



## Harvey (May 23, 2007)

*Hey Jim*



JimG. said:


> Harvey! I didn't know you snoop around over here.
> 
> An FTO contributor.



Actually I'm rarely if ever here.  I just joined to try to encourage the AZ powers to re-open the Gore board.  There's a hardcore Gore group really relies on the site, and we didn't want to see it die. SO pysched that we are back in action!

Harv


----------



## JimG. (May 23, 2007)

harvey44 said:


> Actually I'm rarely if ever here.  I just joined to try to encourage the AZ powers to re-open the Gore board.  There's a hardcore Gore group really relies on the site, and we didn't want to see it die. SO pysched that we are back in action!
> 
> Harv



Stick around if you have the time.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (May 24, 2007)

*"Right. Everyone had a few days to cool off and reflect. Let's move on now."*

That and the banning of most of the regulars but at least we're back in business.


----------



## AdironRider (May 26, 2007)

Ive been gone for a while (I scored a beachfront house on Cape Cod rent free for the summer with no internet access ... yes I hit the lottery), but Im glad Greg that you came to your senses. I dont want you take this the wrong way, but it was freakin lame that you took the board down just becuase you and Phineas act like little kids who couldnt get along. That and the fact that you condoned 2knees trolling, which is exactly what Phin did, no more, no less, just because hes your "buddy" and you skied with him is complete bullshit. Greg, as the owner of this forum, you of all people should be able to realize that the internest isnt serious business and roll with the punches a bit. 2knees, I dont care if you feel good the board is back up, your actions were stupid. Apologize all you want, but your actions inevitably led to the board going down (at the time permanently). Thanks for nothing. This is not to say Phineas, Tsavolion, et all were in the right. They were trolls themselves, and had little respect for others not  in their "click". They refused to let any constructive criticism be said on the board, ostracized members than were critical of certain aspects, and trolled as mentioned before. Regardless of what you all think, (trust me on this one, outside of HPD, Mattchuck, and I, noone posted regularly on both boards) this was childish on all sides.  

However, I thank you for putting it back up. It was a shame that it looked like we would lose the whole board, just because of two or three guys you dont get along with. Im not saying they were saints, but come on, you took their bait hook, line, and sinker every single time. I suggest the rest of AZ check out the site now and see just what its all about, it wasnt the crap show everyone seems to think it was. There was solid, local, and up to date conditions and mtn info from all sides, and Whiteface staff continuously checked the site for commentary and suggestions (as the regulars can recall my callout this winter on the mtns podcast). Im one of the youngest posters on this board it seems, yet Im shocked by the actions of the adults here. 

HPD, your the only guy Ive met here and did a standup job from my perspective over there, as well as representing Whiteface for what it is here on AZ. Keep up the good work and someday when Im back at the face we can meet up for some turns and a few beers, on me. 

This whole situation has really shown me the character that makes up the majority of these boards members. I hope this is over with for good, and all parties can get over themselves and move on. For now, enjoy yourselves, Im hitting the beach then moving west.


----------

